# We want your thoughts! Get creative...



## **Vape Dutchess** (12/2/16)

Hi guys...

If there is one thing that our vape community is missing...what do you feel it would be? The one thing you want to see coming out of the local brands??


----------



## Andre (12/2/16)

The fact that you have not yet introduced yourself properly at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 17


----------



## blujeenz (12/2/16)

How about a vape juice take-aways or vending machine.
So you roll up to the vendor and input your preferred VG/PG ratio and flavours, and voep-vap-viep it all gets injected into a bottle and away you go.
_Disclaimer_


> Steeping time for your own account, taste may vary with juice age.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (13/2/16)

My personal opinion is that the community needs more stock. I know the limitations of funds and passing fads but I struggle with items and vape goodies always being out of stock. 
Idea for a vapers warehouse

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Power Vapes SA (13/2/16)

@Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (13/2/16)

We need something like Vape Crafter (Google them)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (13/2/16)

Hi @**Vape Dutchess**

I like your post. Interesting.

Have moved the thread to "General Vaporiser Talk"
It was originally posted in the vendor subforum of Power Vapes SA

Tagging @Power Vapes SA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy (13/2/16)

Christos said:


> My personal opinion is that the community needs more stock. I know the limitations of funds and passing fads but I struggle with items and vape goodies always being out of stock.
> Idea for a vapers warehouse



I agree. Especially juice. Some juices have been out of stock for weeks on end. And sometimes it seems that when they do have stock, its only 5 bottles, as they are sold out again in 60 seconds. Its really frustrating, so much so that I'm considering to just quit vaping.


----------



## Nailedit77 (13/2/16)

Shops selling diy, i know its hard to always have stock on hand. But most of the time something is always out of stock, then u have to go to multiple suppliers and courier costs add up very quickly. Would be awesome if there were more local outlets selling diy.

Or someone can just invent a portal box, place your order and it gets teleported to you same time

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (13/2/16)

The industry should have more large importers that distribute only, allowing all stores to have access to the same kit, and larger volumes of stock

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/2/16)

It would be awesome if we had a locally made box mods that also does custom work by order. At affordable prices but Obviously the more extras (custom work) the more you pay.
I'm helping Zuma create jobs ☺
After all local is lekker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/2/16)

Wouldn't that be awesome picture Zuma in the state of the nation address saying in his voice...
We are going to help promote vaping by building a new factory warehouse that will build all these mod things that make these clouds of vapour to create jobs and help save south African lives...
Haaaa ha ha Haaaa ha Haaaa. ...
☺☺☺☺☺☺


----------



## Christos (13/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Wouldn't that be awesome picture Zuma in the state of the nation address saying in his voice...
> We are going to help promote vaping by building a new factory warehouse that will build all these mod things that make these clouds of vapour to create jobs and help save south African lives...
> Haaaa ha ha Haaaa ha Haaaa. ...
> ☺☺☺☺☺☺


*Zuma voice with thick clouds coming out his mouth in parly*
Heeeeh heeeeh heee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/2/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @**Vape Dutchess**
> 
> I like your post. Interesting.
> 
> ...


Wonder if @**Vape Dutchess** is not from Power Vapes SA?


----------



## NewOobY (14/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> It would be awesome if we had a locally made box mods that also does custom work by order. At affordable prices but Obviously the more extras (custom work) the more you pay.
> I'm helping Zuma create jobs ☺
> After all local is lekker.



Hey man there is one such person here in SA already, or at least one person I know of. He makes custom box mods, custom squonkers etc. His stuff is also for sale at one vendor. Can't remember his name now - but as soon as I find it. I'll post links for you bro - his work looks amazing btw - I think his squonker is called a leprechaun or something like that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (14/2/16)

I think the community needs more vape meets

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY (14/2/16)

@Clouds4Days here it is, it is a review of the locally made squonker - but in the thread you will get the details of the guy that makes this really awesome stuff: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/custom-made-proudly-sa-mod.t17390/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> @Clouds4Days here it is, it is a review of the locally made squonker - but in the thread you will get the details of the guy that makes this really awesome stuff: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/custom-made-proudly-sa-mod.t17390/



Thanks alot @NewOobY 
Very much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapordude (14/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> How about a vape juice take-aways or vending machine.



i think that'd eliminate the social chilling aspect of going into the vape shop :/ even if i have
to travel triple the distance to a vape shop it's worth the good vibes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (15/2/16)

Vapordude said:


> i think that'd eliminate the social chilling aspect of going into the vape shop :/ even if i have
> to travel triple the distance to a vape shop it's worth the good vibes.


I was actually thinking of a vape lounge where you can chill while waiting for your order to get filled by a vaperista, but then figured maybe the Chinese clone of that would be a vending machine with like maybe a few arduino's or something.
and then @daniel craig covered it with the Vape Crafters comment, so pretty much done...just the business model left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapordude (15/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> I was actually thinking of a vape lounge where you can chill while waiting for your order to get filled by a vaperista, but then figured maybe the Chinese clone of that would be a vending machine with like maybe a few arduino's or something.



id actually welcome a vape lounge, but in a bigger space. like something with an outdoor garden or chill area with
tables for building. i've found the lack of a building table at fourways vapeking disturbing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (15/2/16)

Vapordude said:


> i've found the lack of a building table at fourways vapeking disturbing.


Pretty much how it works down here in CPT, similar sort of business model to PnP where you buy a loaf of bread and take it home to eat, but then things are more laid back here in CPT.


----------



## Vapordude (15/2/16)

Haha, well I've yet to visit CT. Hell i'll even donate a table I don't mind.


----------



## Jakes351 (15/2/16)

T


Vapordude said:


> id actually welcome a vape lounge, but in a bigger space. like something with an outdoor garden or chill area with
> tables for building. i've found the lack of a building table at fourways vapeking disturbing.



Theres a Vape lounge opening in CPT


----------



## Neal (15/2/16)

More vapers and a vape store here in Swaziland. It's getting lonely in the saddle here...


----------



## Rebel (15/2/16)

We need more specials like how Vapour Mountain had (Buy 3 bottles liquid for the price of 2).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## **Vape Dutchess** (18/2/16)

Andre said:


> Wonder if @**Vape Dutchess** is not from Power Vapes SA?


Hi Andre, definitely not from Power Vapes SA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (18/2/16)

**Vape Dutchess** said:


> Hi Andre, definitely not from Power Vapes SA



are you a vendor or just collecting information for personal use ?


----------



## **Vape Dutchess** (18/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> are you a vendor or just collecting information for personal use ?


Hi There, Just collecting info for personal use. Feel that there might be some gaps in the SA vaping community


----------



## blujeenz (18/2/16)

**Vape Dutchess** said:


> Hi There, Just collecting info for personal use. Feel that there might be some gaps in the SA vaping community


Theres plenty gaps, but mostly down in Cape Town, JHB has more than enough outlets.


----------



## Kamiel (18/2/16)

**Vape Dutchess** said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> If there is one thing that our vape community is missing...what do you feel it would be? The one thing you want to see coming out of the local brands??



One of my long terms goals is to open a delhi-style ejuice store in Cape Town. No mods. No tanks. No wicks. No batteries. Just liquid. And I want to stock everything, from the Twispy max PG stuff, the high end gourmet royalty. I picture a combination between Truth Coffee and a perfume shop. And if someone beats me to the punch, I won't complain.


----------

